# 3 car seats in a volvo v40?



## mamadebug (Dec 28, 2006)

Does anyone know if 3 car seats can fit in the back seat of a volvo v40?

There is a used one in our price range with really low miles....but not sure if we can make it. I can't seem to find anything really about it on the car seat forums I have looked on.


----------



## klk197 (Apr 24, 2009)

The Combi Coccoro advertises that 3 can fit across the back of a Prius. Might that be a useful comparison point?

We bought one this summer because we occasionally rent small cars. We've only used it once so far and it was difficult to install correctly, but I hope with practice it will be easier -- we are in a car so rarely that we don't have many opportunities for 'practice', and each car will likely be different anyways. Perhaps others here can tell you if they would use this seat on a more regular basis.


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

We have an S40 (the sedan version) and the backseats are the same size and small! I really doubt that 3 seats could fit in the back. Maybe if you had really short parents you could puzzle two radians forward facing in the outboard positions and a radian RF in the middle but the front seats would have to be up pretty close.

We have a Trufit RF in the passenger outboard side and my front seat has to be forward a lot (I fit ok at 5'5" but DH at 5'10" has a harder time) We also have a Radian FF (for a friend) in the rear drivers side and I would not feel comfortable putting a child in that seat if my DH is driving as he puts his seat all the way back. With the two seats installed there is not room for an adult to sit in the middle. It is a very small back seat!

We had an 850 wagon and there would have been enough room to do 3 Radian's in the backseat for sure.

I just wanted to add that I was poking around on some Volvo boards and it seems that there is very little hope in fitting 3 seats in the back of an S40/V40, sorry.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

You can fit 3-across in anything; it's more a manner of finding the right seats







What are the ages/heights/weights of your kiddos? What seats do you currently own?


----------



## mama crane (Apr 11, 2008)

We fit 3 in a xc70, if that helps. It is really tight but like PP said, its just a matter of finding the right kind of seats.

HTH


----------



## mamadebug (Dec 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
You can fit 3-across in anything; it's more a manner of finding the right seats







What are the ages/heights/weights of your kiddos? What seats do you currently own?

I haven't had much luck finding anything specific to the v40 on car seat forums, really. But, I did find plenty of posts about people fitting 3 car seats in Honda Civics, Toyota Corollas, etc. So, I am thinking that if it would work in one of those, there has to be some configuration that would work.

So, right now, we have a 5 year old who weighs about 44 lbs. In one car he rides in the Radian and in the other car a Gracco Nautilus. We are also hoping to have another baby soon (we are in a waiting pool for adoption, so who knows how soon). So we would need an infant seat. And then, my son often brings a friend along and we do a lot of car pooling. So, normally, we will have a 5 year old and a newborn. But, I want to be able to do 2 five year olds and a newborn. I am thinking 2 Radians and a Chicco Key Fit 30 (I measured a bunch of newborn car seats at the store the other day, and it seems to be the most narrow). What do you think?


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamadebug* 
I haven't had much luck finding anything specific to the v40 on car seat forums, really. But, I did find plenty of posts about people fitting 3 car seats in Honda Civics, Toyota Corollas, etc. So, I am thinking that if it would work in one of those, there has to be some configuration that would work.

So, right now, we have a 5 year old who weighs about 44 lbs. In one car he rides in the Radian and in the other car a Gracco Nautilus. We are also hoping to have another baby soon (we are in a waiting pool for adoption, so who knows how soon). So we would need an infant seat. And then, my son often brings a friend along and we do a lot of car pooling. So, normally, we will have a 5 year old and a newborn. But, I want to be able to do 2 five year olds and a newborn. I am thinking 2 Radians and a Chicco Key Fit 30 (I measured a bunch of newborn car seats at the store the other day, and it seems to be the most narrow). What do you think?


How much growing room does he have in the Radian? I wouldn't buy two Radians for your car if he's going to outgrow it in the next six months.

In your shoes, I would use his Radian for him and purchase a Britax Parkway SlideGuard, which is a narrow-but-tall booster. He could grow into it, and you'd also have the option of a third passenger.


----------



## Surfacing (Jul 19, 2005)

We have a Toyota Corolla and thought we'd have to sell it to get a mini-van to fit three car seats. Where can I find more info on fitting 3 in a Corolla? Sorry OP, not meaning to hijack your thread. TIA


----------



## Surfacing (Jul 19, 2005)

Here's a wonderful resource for three seats across:
http://www.car-seat.org/showthread.php?t=33226


----------



## mamadebug (Dec 28, 2006)

car-seat.org is where I have done most of my research. I have been surprised by some of the cars people can get three seats into!


----------



## mamadebug (Dec 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maedze* 
How much growing room does he have in the Radian? I wouldn't buy two Radians for your car if he's going to outgrow it in the next six months.

In your shoes, I would use his Radian for him and purchase a Britax Parkway SlideGuard, which is a narrow-but-tall booster. He could grow into it, and you'd also have the option of a third passenger.

Thanks! He has a lot of room in his Radian still. He is kind of small for his age - so at least we know that will work for him.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Will your son's friends be harnessed or in boosters? If they are harnessed it will be easier to squeeze them in, since you don't have to worry about squeezing hands between seats to buckle the seatbelt.

As far as seats for the baby, have you looked into the Combi Coccoro? That thing is itty bitty. If you want an infant seat, the Combi infant seats are very narrow, as is the Baby Trend infant seat. Or, you could put the baby in a Radian. Depending on how deep the back seat is, it should fit, but since you already have one for your DS you can try it out RF.


----------



## mamadebug (Dec 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
Will your son's friends be harnessed or in boosters? If they are harnessed it will be easier to squeeze them in, since you don't have to worry about squeezing hands between seats to buckle the seatbelt.

As far as seats for the baby, have you looked into the Combi Coccoro? That thing is itty bitty. If you want an infant seat, the Combi infant seats are very narrow, as is the Baby Trend infant seat. Or, you could put the baby in a Radian. Depending on how deep the back seat is, it should fit, but since you already have one for your DS you can try it out RF.

Thanks! You have given me some ideas to work with!


----------



## Three~Little~Birds (Jan 10, 2005)

We fit 3 across in a Volvo 240 ('93 - the 'boxy' ones). I am not sure if the model that you are referring to is smaller than that or not, but this is what we did:
Radian, FF; Snugride infant bucket, RF; Radian FF.
Hope this helps!


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Three~Little~Birds* 
We fit 3 across in a Volvo 240 ('93 - the 'boxy' ones). I am not sure if the model that you are referring to is smaller than that or not, but this is what we did:
Radian, FF; Snugride infant bucket, RF; Radian FF.
Hope this helps!

Ahhh I miss my 240







The V40 and the S40 have much smaller backseats. By the way I would love to see pictures of three across in a V40 or S40, if anyone has any or if OP manages it!


----------



## jenniferlynne (Jun 17, 2006)

This may not be of too much use since the poster is in Australia and doesn't say which car seats she used, but I thought you might like to see that someone somewhere fit three car seats in a V40!

http://raisingchildren.net.au/forum/Topic2955-26-1.aspx


----------

